
Ask HN: What pre-trained models have you used in production? - calebkaiser
I write about ML in production—working with models like OpenAI&#x27;s GPT-2, Hugging Face&#x27;s DistilBERT, AllenNLP&#x27;s ELMo-BiDAF, etc—at cortex.dev. What other pre-trained models should I be looking at? Are there any you&#x27;ve used in production?
======
eb0la
Inceptionv3 and Resnet50 - for detecting cracks in displays and SKUs in a
supermarket.

And a Flask webservice for serving.

I wished I could use Jupyter Serve; but Flask was easier for our ops team.

~~~
p1esk
How did you choose those particular NN architectures? How much data did you
use to finetune them (assuming they are pretrained on Imagenet)?

------
chudi
Resnet50 with transfer learning

